# And a-w-t-y blows his old Snapper PB away.



## ArWeTherYet (Mar 25, 2007)

Yep  80 BLOODY centimeters :shock:  .

Off of a little place called Redcliffe. I was floating a live Diver Whiting (well more dead than alive) on a live bait rig with a balloon just keeping the fish off the bottom. 5' 6" Live fibre rod, ABU REVO Inshore Bait caster, 8lb fire line, 3 mtrs of 8ld trace and 30 lb 2 hook live bait leader.

One very happy man










Holy Shit I think I need a bigger net










80 Cms


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

holy smokin snapper AWTY, shes a beauty , well done mate


----------



## Nodds (Feb 28, 2007)

Now thats a CRACKER of a fish dude, dragging that out of the water must have felt unreal  

Well done, the only prob now is beating that pb could take some serious work :shock: :lol: :lol:


----------



## pcsolutionman (Apr 9, 2007)

Congratulations mate, absolutely brilliant, thats has fired me up for this sunday thats for sure

Lee


----------



## Tim (Nov 11, 2005)

what a **** ripper mate, well done.


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

Excellent Paul. Any details of the fight?


----------



## HiRAEdd (Nov 12, 2005)

Holy crap! I'm so glad I'm moving to Woody Point just up the road from you Paul...buddy...pal....friend


----------



## GoneFishn (May 17, 2007)

Great catch AWTY those big Snapper put up a great fight


----------



## Biggera Yakker (Jan 25, 2007)

Bloody beautiful!!
Dinner is looked after tonight!!


----------



## polylureosis (Jul 24, 2006)

N-i-c-e w-i-t-h a c-a-p-i-t-a-l-N


----------



## ArWeTherYet (Mar 25, 2007)

Thanks guy, yes its ganna be tough beating that one, but my mate, who come over to take a snap for me, reminded me that he got one just under 90, not far from where I caught this one.



Peril said:


> Excellent Paul. Any details of the fight?


Hey Dave
It was very strange. I came in from further out, as the morning was dragging on and had given up on the snapps. I still had the little whiting so I figured I would just sit out from a rocky out crop and let the little fella run around in about 5 mtrs of water, maybe pick up something. I felt the rod bump and looked around to see the balloon bounce a couple of times, then the line went slack. Bugger I thought, pulled the rod out of the holder and gave it some, yes there was a fish there but wasn't pulling at all. Maybe the balloon was slowing it down big time, but it didnt fight much at all until I got it closer to the yak. Then it showed its power, but it wasn't doing any big runs or head shakes. It was prety well just sitting under the yak, I would get it up a little and it would just pull line off and go back down. The rod was creaking big time. I'm thinking it was a big cod, maybe a jew, but not a Snapper. After a lot of to and fro I finally managed to get it up close enough to see what it was.....WAHOO!....couldnt believe what I was lookin at. After just 2 attempts it was in the net and in the yak. After one jumping out of the yak last week, I wasn't going to make the same mistake twice, wrapped it in the net and dropped my leg on top and paddled as quick as I could to shore.

Didnt fight as hard as the little sharks last week or the last big Snapper (67 cm) I got using the same combo. The balloon was a pain most of the time but it was just sliding up and down the line. I only had 8 lb line and probably had about 3lbs of drag. The drag on the reel is very smooth and I would just let it pull as needed. The whole fight probably took about 15 mins.


----------



## Guest (Feb 22, 2008)

Magnificent Paul,

I love you work mate, you certainly know how to fish your waters.

I keep telling myself to go up there for a fish, but I never get there.

Well done on the effort 

Pity we can't say that about Lazy Bugger today, :lol:

Cheers


----------



## ArWeTherYet (Mar 25, 2007)

meoldchina said:


> Now, as the photo below proves, at precisely 6.04am you were last seen paddling off into the sunrise - how much later did you hook that brute ?
> Ross


G'day again Ross, great to catch up with you. Judging by my bragging phone calls starting at 8.30 back at the ramp :lol: , I would say sometime after 8.00. Actually the spot I caught it wasn't too far from where we had that little chat.

Sel......more arse than class I can assure you.


----------



## Donutslayer (Jun 9, 2007)

Quality


----------



## Breambo (Apr 19, 2006)

Nice fish Ar, I reckon snapper fillets lightly battered very hard to beat. :lol:


----------



## FishinRod (Mar 2, 2007)

AWESOME catch Paul.
That would have been a terrific catch on thath size lien & from the yak.
Well done.


----------



## Astro (Nov 27, 2006)

well done....been looking for your thread.......

glad the livefibre held upo for you...what kg is it???


----------



## yaker (Aug 29, 2005)

.


----------



## Mad Dog (Mar 31, 2006)

Awesome
Well done A-W-T-Y


----------



## TerryH (Aug 29, 2007)

a-w-t-y, phenominal capture mate.

Bloody awesome!


----------



## bushwoodboy (Oct 5, 2006)

Beautiful fish Paul
Absolute stonker
Well done mate
Cheers Mal


----------



## AJD (Jul 10, 2007)

Excellent Fish!!!! Definately a benchmark to aspire to.


----------



## JD (Jul 2, 2006)

Ripper!!


----------



## Baldy (Oct 1, 2007)

Crikey!!....being double the size of a good bream I can imagine how well that lunker went   

Well done mate, bring on global warming :lol: :lol:

Cheers
Baldy


----------



## ArWeTherYet (Mar 25, 2007)

Thanks guys.

Breambo have you got ESP.......battered Snapper yum, and the flesh was just as good as a 40 cm fish, just a lot thicker.  Fed the family twice and still have about 1/3rd

Astro it went 10lb 10 ounces or about 5 kg's.....dont know how accurate the scales are but it seems pretty close.

Yaker the water is still pretty murky, about 1-2 mtrs vis, which is normal for summer here. Winter will bring in the gin clear water.

Baldy you think there might be Barra down in Tassie one day? :lol:


----------



## jaredluke (Nov 23, 2007)

F*** :shock: I gota go fishing tomorrow now that is huge for Redcliffe. Can ya just PM me the details of the spot :lol:


----------



## ArWeTherYet (Mar 25, 2007)

jaredluke said:


> Can ya just PM me the details of the spot :lol:


Its out there..............pointing vaguely towards the water. :wink: :lol:.......put it this way it took me about 10 mins to get back to the ramp with my leg firmly holding down the beast and paddling hard.


----------



## HiRAEdd (Nov 12, 2005)

*looks on Google Earth for a 10 minute radius taking into account 10lb fish being held down by leg and paddling hard*


----------



## Robbo (Jan 6, 2007)

I'm impressed. :shock: My heart would have been in my mouth and pounding hard to see that fish coming up to the yak. That's a story you'll be telling over and over again.


----------



## paulo (Nov 1, 2007)

Snodger snapper there Paul. Well done. Good to see Redcliffe firing after so much brown this year.

Strangely, your description of the fight doesnt match the fights I have experienced, with the very few snapper I have snared from the yak so far. They seemed to do a good initial run and one or two after that but the thing I noticed about all four, was at least once, if not twice during the fight, they actually ran back at me at speed. When I finally got each to the net they pretty much gave up. On each of the days I caught, I also lost another one due to these high speed runs back at me. I just assumed they were snapper too.

You gotta love this sport. Just when I thought I had learnt how to tell I have a snapper on right from the bite, another fish of the same species does something completely different. Back to the drawing board for me. 

Great report mate.


----------



## adventurelover (Dec 5, 2007)

did you go of queens beach boat ramp?

Angus


----------



## jaredluke (Nov 23, 2007)

Adventure lover he went off queensbeach boat ramp. He caught the fish on all those rocks you can see at low tide out in the water. I don't know how to explain them :? ;-)


----------



## adventurelover (Dec 5, 2007)

oh thanks
Ango


----------

